# Lateral internal  sphincterotomy



## codedog (Jun 21, 2010)

Patient had  a lateral internal sphincterotomy with excision of a hypertropic papilla and fiisure . Would CPT CODE  46200  be a good choice ? thanks


----------



## cmartin (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes; the papillectomy code, 46220, is bundled to 46200 as well, so just the one code, 46200.


----------

